# Tandems for Wide Range of Heights



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Please point me toward some production (not custom) tandem frames that will accommodate a wide range in height differences between the "captain" and "stoker." Is there a company that makes such a beast?

I'm the tallest in the family at about 6ft 2inches. My wife is just shy of 5 feet and I have 5 year old twins that I'd like to get on the bike every now and then. I know I can use crank/pedal modifiers for the kids, but am concerned about the big difference between the front end and rear. There are no LBS with tandems on the showroom floor, so I'm doing some research before proceeding.

For background, my wife and I tried tandeming about 10 years ago and it was a failure because of riding styles. Getting hit by a car didn't help, either. At the time, we had to have something custom because of our heights, but I'm not willing to shell out that amount of money again without riding something "stock" (and/or used) for awhile first.

Thanks


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Check out the Co-Motion Periscope models.


----------

